# hunting burke rakers



## raist (Nov 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find stories by Burke Rakers? I just read one ("The Bad Man Rides Again") and some of his work on various addventure-style sites and sincerely hope there's some repository available.

Thanks!
Raist


----------



## BTB (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks mate your request gave me the name i tried to remmber as well, apart from complete stories he did a lot of work in betree

http://www.bearchive.com/~addventure/game1/trees/auth/burkerakers.html

mentioning stories in the betrees here are some other threads as wll



http://www.bearchive.com/~addventure/game1/trees/auth/splicer.html
http://www.bearchive.com/~addventure/game1/trees/auth/demonic.html

Oh and credit goes to blnk1215 who originally recommended those threads 2 years ago on the cwwf forum

I'll try to look for complete stories as well


----------

